# Shirias Multi UI



## Shinria (25. März 2009)

*Bilder:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Addons / Slashbefehle(falls vorhanden):*

ActionBarTweaker
adBottomArt (/adba)
adBuffBars (/adbb)
AdvancedAuctionhouse
AdvancedCrafting
Afk
barF
BKInfoBar (/bkconf)
ComeOnIn (/coi)
CraftCalc
Enhanced Combat Log
FasterAutoLoot
GuildNotice
Ikarus
InventoryViewer
kAFK (/afk)
KillStats
kLoot
LCore
MoveableMinimap (/mm)
pbInfo (/pbic)
RoMail
ShutUp
StatRating
ToggleMenu
BlackTooltip
UICleaner
vyCardInfo
WoWMap
XBlocker (/xb)
xmount
yBag

Desweiteren sind im Interface Ordner noch ein Ordner namens "worldxml" der für das Addon AdvancedAuctionshouse gebraucht wird. Und einen Ordner namens "loginxml" der die Nutzungsbedingungen automatisch akzeptiert und somit direkt nach start des Spiels das Login-fenster anzeigt.

*Installation:*

Zur Installation habe ich >> hier << einen sehr ausführlichen Guide grschrieben.
*(Extra: Der Runes of Magic Ordner in der Rar Datei muss in eure Eigenen Datein eingefügt werden und der Unterordner mit eurem Charnamen umbenannt werden)*

*Download:*

Da die Datei zu groß für das Forum ist wird der Download nun über einen meiner Webserver gehen. Bitte klickt zum downloaden auf diesesn >> Downloadlink <<.

Bei fragen rund um diese UI bitte hier eine Antwort erstellen oder mich einfach ingame anschreiben! *Kein Support über PM's*

Gruss Shinria


----------



## Mystasia (25. März 2009)

Astreine Leistung.
Aber darf ich Kritik üben ???
Ja darf ich *grins*

In einem deiner vergangenen Posts hattest du das UI auch mal mit nem Bild drin wo unten der schwarze Balken nicht in einem war sondern 3 getrennte !
Das finde ich sieht 1000mal besser aus wie das hier mit dem tristen BlackBalk.


mfg 
Star Cogadh


----------



## Shinria (25. März 2009)

Mystasia schrieb:


> Astreine Leistung.
> Aber darf ich Kritik üben ???
> Ja darf ich *grins*
> 
> ...



Argh Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werde sterben... naja oder auch net^^

Mach mal /adba skin darkbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (genau so geschrieben ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mystasia (25. März 2009)

thX 
Weiter so *oO*


mfg 
Star Cogadh


----------



## Mystasia (26. März 2009)

So habe mich da mal durchgewuselt.
Schön Schön habe da aber noch eine klitze kleine Frage !

Kann ich die Grösse des Chatfensters ändern ???


----------



## Shinria (26. März 2009)

Mystasia schrieb:


> So habe mich da mal durchgewuselt.
> Schön Schön habe da aber noch eine klitze kleine Frage !
> 
> Kann ich die Grösse des Chatfensters ändern ???



Dafür musst du das Addon "UICleaner" aus dem Interface ordner entfernen(ausschneiden) dann das spiel starten, den chat so einstellen wie du es willst und dann den UICleaner wieder installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystasia (26. März 2009)

vielen Dank

-weiteres Problem ist wenn ich die Aktionsleisten anpasse und dann das spiel neustarte sind die Aktionleisten wieder falsch.
 hast du da auch ne Idee oder gehöhrt das nicht zum Breich deiner UI.???

ich poste heute dann mal mein fertig angepasstes UI(also den Screenshot)

mfg 
Stâr Cogadh


----------



## Mystasia (26. März 2009)

Huhu Shiria.

Also wenn ich die Leisten anpasse und mich nur wo anders hinporte dann sind die sofort wieder verhaun ! 
Ne Ahnung was das sein kann ???

mfg 
Stâr Cogadh


----------



## Shinria (26. März 2009)

Mystasia schrieb:


> Huhu Shiria.
> 
> Also wenn ich die Leisten anpasse und mich nur wo anders hinporte dann sind die sofort wieder verhaun !
> Ne Ahnung was das sein kann ???
> ...




hmm... das prob ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, probier mal wenn du BarF löschst ob es immer noch auftritt


----------



## Rinco (26. März 2009)

hallo ich finde dein Addon echt nett und würde es auch gerne verwenden, nun meine Frage wenn ich das 
Ding installiere sieht es dann so aus wie auf dem Screenshot oder muss man alles von hand hin und her ziehen?


----------



## Shinria (26. März 2009)

Rinco schrieb:


> hallo ich finde dein Addon echt nett und würde es auch gerne verwenden, nun meine Frage wenn ich das
> Ding installiere sieht es dann so aus wie auf dem Screenshot oder muss man alles von hand hin und her ziehen?



Einige Dinge muss man noch einstellen, die meisten sollten Jedoch bei richtiger installation schon genau so aussehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rinco (26. März 2009)

alles klar wie heißt eigentlich das Addon mit dem man die farbigen Pfeile in der Mitte bekommt wo man hinlatschen soll?
ist das ein eigenes ADDON????


----------



## Shinria (26. März 2009)

Rinco schrieb:


> alles klar wie heißt eigentlich das Addon mit dem man die farbigen Pfeile in der Mitte bekommt wo man hinlatschen soll?
> ist das ein eigenes ADDON????




Nein das ist kein Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuch mal die Backspace taste... das ist die über der Enter-taste...


----------



## Dekaan (28. März 2009)

[attachment=7137:RAScrnSh...8_103146.JPG]


HuHu,

ich komme leider nicht mit den Einstellungen zurecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könnt ihr mir mal bitte helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Dekaan


----------



## Shinria (28. März 2009)

Dekaan schrieb:


> [attachment=7137:RAScrnSh...8_103146.JPG]
> 
> 
> HuHu,
> ...



Hast du vllt vergessen deinen Runes of Magic ordner im Eigenen Datein Ordner zu sichern und meinen dort hinzukopieren? (desweitreren muss man im mitgelieferten Runes of Magic Ordner noch den namen des Chars eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Stand bei der Installation dabei


----------



## Dekaan (28. März 2009)

[attachment=7138:RAScrnSh...8_121609.JPG]
habe es nochmal rein kopiert Ergebnis.

Gruß


----------



## Shinria (28. März 2009)

Dekaan schrieb:


> [attachment=7138:RAScrnSh...8_121609.JPG]
> habe es nochmal rein kopiert Ergebnis.
> 
> Gruß




Hast du in deinen Eigenen Datein, den Runes of Magic Ordner?

Ist in diesem wiederrum ein Odner mit dem Namen deines Chars?


----------



## Dekaan (28. März 2009)

habe den order gelöscht und deine sachen hinein kopiert und wieder das selbe Bild.
ich verstehe es nicht.

MFG


----------



## Shinria (28. März 2009)

Dekaan schrieb:


> habe den order gelöscht und deine sachen hinein kopiert und wieder das selbe Bild.
> ich verstehe es nicht.
> 
> MFG



Hast du auch den Ordner im Runes of Magic ordner (in den eigenen datein) umbenannt? mir kommts so vor als würde er die datein aus den eigenen datein (da werden normal alle Addon Einstellungen gespeichert) net bekommen.


----------



## Dekaan (28. März 2009)

habe alles so gemacht wie du gesagt hast.
folgendes Bild.


----------



## Shinria (28. März 2009)

Dekaan schrieb:


> habe alles so gemacht wie du gesagt hast.
> folgendes Bild.




welche Auflösung benutzt du? und vor allem welche Skalierung hast du drine? das sieht aus als wäre beides falsch... also auflösung zu niedrig und skalierung zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du beides unter ESC -> Display Settings sehen ganz oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dekaan (28. März 2009)

Hi,

hab mal ein Bild gemacht.
<


----------



## Shinria (28. März 2009)

Dekaan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mal ein Bild gemacht.
> <



du musst den regler der UI Skalierung weiter nach rechts stellen... ca auf 0.64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hast du auch alles angezeigt.. und dann kannst du auch alle sachen bearbeiten... bei ikarus musst nur dann auf das gelbe "I" klicken und dann unter Profil "Estellè" auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dekaan (29. März 2009)

HUhu,

soweit gans gut nur habe ich den skin darkbar laufen wie komme ich zu dem normalen?


Grüße


----------



## Shinria (29. März 2009)

Dekaan schrieb:


> HUhu,
> 
> soweit gans gut nur habe ich den skin darkbar laufen wie komme ich zu dem normalen?
> 
> ...



Du kannst mit dem befehlt : /adba skin <name des skins> die Bottomarts wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dekaan (29. März 2009)

Huhu,

klappt ja jetzt schon super danke dir.
Wie bekomme ich die leiste c b s o m e t verschoben?


----------



## Shinria (29. März 2009)

Dekaan schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> klappt ja jetzt schon super danke dir.
> Wie bekomme ich die leiste c b s o m e t verschoben?



Links drüber mit shift und dann verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also am linken oberen rand...


----------



## D'laY (30. März 2009)

hab das packet auch drauf gepackt, allerdings sind jetzt meine Raid-Frames iwo dort, wo sie nicht sein sollten. Wie kann man diese verschieben?
ausserdem sind meine buffbars leicht verschoben, allerdings kann ich sie nicht ausrichten weil der befehl nicht funktioniert...

MfG DlaY


----------



## Shinria (30. März 2009)

D schrieb:


> hab das packet auch drauf gepackt, allerdings sind jetzt meine Raid-Frames iwo dort, wo sie nicht sein sollten. Wie kann man diese verschieben?
> ausserdem sind meine buffbars leicht verschoben, allerdings kann ich sie nicht ausrichten weil der befehl nicht funktioniert...
> 
> MfG DlaY




Raidanzeige: O drücken und dann beim ganz rechten Menüpunkt kannst du die Raidanzeige verändern.

Buffanzeige: /adbb eingeben falls aktuallisiert, falls nicht aktuell /adbb unlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dekaan (31. März 2009)

Hi,

wollte mich mal bedanken für den guten Support.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Dekaan (8. April 2009)

Huhu,

nochmal paar Fragen.

Wie schaltet man das Autoplündern aus, in den Einstellungen sind sie aus.
Habe UICleaner aktualisiert und nun sieht es etwas seltsam aus aus ob er nicht aktiv ist.
Und wie komme ich in den Itemshop?


Grüße


----------



## Shinria (9. April 2009)

Dekaan schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> nochmal paar Fragen.
> 
> ...



Autoloot ist ein Addon namens FastAuotLoot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UICleaner aktuallisiert? Ähmm... ich hab das addon selber geschrieben und keine neue version zur verfügung gestellt?! O.o
Itemshop bekommst du mit der Taste "#" geöffnet

Gruss Shinria


----------



## Domog3 (10. April 2009)

Hab mir auch mal den ganzen kram runtergeladen, installiert eingestellt sieht auch super aus, nur die Char anzeige von mir und der gruppe ist noch auf standart.. wie stelle ich das um, damit das so wie bei dir aussieht? - kann man den gruppen reiter alleine verschieben ohne das beim charabzeige sich mit verschiebt? das ist bei versetzt, und sieht so doof aus^^

//edit
klappt alles supergut, nur die minimap ist bei mir noch rund.. also auf standart.. wie hast du die eckig bekommen?


----------



## Shinria (10. April 2009)

Domog3 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal den ganzen kram runtergeladen, installiert eingestellt sieht auch super aus, nur die Char anzeige von mir und der gruppe ist noch auf standart.. wie stelle ich das um, damit das so wie bei dir aussieht? - kann man den gruppen reiter alleine verschieben ohne das beim charabzeige sich mit verschiebt? das ist bei versetzt, und sieht so doof aus^^
> 
> //edit
> klappt alles supergut, nur die minimap ist bei mir noch rund.. also auf standart.. wie hast du die eckig bekommen?




/mm für MoveableMinimap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domog3 (10. April 2009)

Ah super danke, jez klappt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine frage nurnoch: war da auch ein addon zum verschieben der castbar? wenn ja, wie mach ich das?^^


----------



## Shinria (10. April 2009)

Domog3 schrieb:


> Ah super danke, jez klappt alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ikarus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach mal auf das Ikarus Symbol klicken und dan oben rechts unter Spielerzauberleiste schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuffinxCore (11. April 2009)

wie kann man diesen /adba skin darkbar befehl wieder rückgängig machen?x)
-hat sich erledigt .


----------



## KaputtSchino (19. April 2009)

Also erstmal ich find das Set super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab zwar n 2-3 Addons wieder rausgeschmissen (wie das FastAutoLoot) weil ichs selber nicht brauchen kann aber unterm Strich echt saubere Arbeit.
Aber zu den Chatfenstern hätt ich ne Frage. Das Kampfprotokoll brauch ich nicht hab ich aber über /showtabs und /hidetabs schon gegen Gildenchat ausgetauscht. Was mir aber noch etwas abgeht sind diese Hoch- und Runterpfeile für den Chat die im eigentlichen Interface mit drin sind. Lassen die sich mit nem Befehl wieder einblenden? Würde zumindest mir die Navigation im Chat doch etwas erleichtern.
Achja und den Erhalt von XP und TP, an sich die ganzen Systemnachrichten, hab ich in beiden Chatfenstern drin. In den ursprünglichen Chatoptionen meine ich auch Systemnachrichten, GM-Nachrichten, etc. einstellbar gesehen zu haben in welchem Tab sie zu sehen sind und in welchen nicht. Hier geht das aber irgendwie nicht mehr. Liegt das an nem Addon (dann wärs ja evtl veränderbar) oder an nem neuen Patch von RoM? Bin mir da so unschlüssig.

Auf jedenfall schonmal thx im vorraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruka89 (19. April 2009)

Hallo 

bei mir geht iwie nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine Auflösung ist 1680*1050
welche Ui muss ich haben ?? 
um alles einstellen zu können ?

hab mal ein pic gemacht 
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=rascrns...0419_20x3a1.jpg


----------



## blacky94 (10. Mai 2009)

finde es bessere wenn du noch hinschreiben würdest was die bringen
aber sonst sehr gut


----------



## Bimek (22. Mai 2009)

Sieht sehr gut aus... und Dein support ist echt unglaublich :-)

Kann man das UI auch mit 1920*1200 nutzen? reicht es die Skalierung zu ändern?

LG


----------



## M_of_D (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ein Problem und zwar scheint eines der Addons Ikarus zu überschreiben, hab das grad getestet und alle Addons rausgeschmissen außer Ikarus , dann konnte ich es einstellen, aber wenn ich alle anderen wieder reinkopiere kann ich das Config-Menü von Ikarus an der Minimap nicht mehr öffnen.


----------



## M_of_D (10. Juni 2009)

*hochschieb


----------



## Chreminis (10. Juni 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> *hochschieb


hey^^ eine frage, kennst hier wer ein addon wo man neben den dmg den man macht, den namen (des dmg) oder vllt ein bild von den icon sieht? damit man sofort weiß womit man dmg gemacht hat und nichterst im log schauen muss?

so wie hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sternli (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deine grp-Leiste ist ja toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welches Addon ist denn das? bzw. Download link scheint nicht mehr zu gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (15. Juni 2009)

Gut habs mittlerweile rausgefunden, das Addon für das Gruppenmenü nennt sich Ikarus , müsst aber aufpassen bei mir war das Ikarus Symbol unter dem von pbInfo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter20 (16. Juni 2009)

der Downloadlink scheint nicht mehr aktuell zu sein :-(
könntest du das UI nochmals hochladen ?


----------



## sternli (16. Juni 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Gut habs mittlerweile rausgefunden, das Addon für das Gruppenmenü nennt sich Ikarus , müsst aber aufpassen bei mir war das Ikarus Symbol unter dem von pbInfo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi , danke. Mist und ich dachte ich komm ums große einstellen dran vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigentlich bräucht ich nur so eine grp anzeige und den rest vom rom ui mag ich so behalten. 


son mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinria (17. Juni 2009)

Auch hier nochmal.

An alle neuen anfragen wegen hilfe... ich muss euch leider mitteilen das ich kein Runes of Magic mehr speiel und somit alle daten die man für die UIs braucht gelöscht habe. Ich kann somit auch die PM anfragen wegen umgestaltung oder fixungen nicht nachkommen.

gruss Shinria


----------



## mangosd (18. Juni 2009)

Also, 
ich bekomm das garnet hin ^^ ich weiß weder was ich mit dem rom orner in eigene dateien machen soll, oder sonstwas! ^^
ach nur mal so nebenbei: dein download link funzt bei mir net, kommt immer meldung das die seite nicht existiert wenn ich draufklick! T_T



naja, über iene schnelle antwort qürde ich mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sternli (18. Juni 2009)

mangosd schrieb:


> Also,
> ich bekomm das garnet hin ^^ ich weiß weder was ich mit dem rom orner in eigene dateien machen soll, oder sonstwas! ^^
> ach nur mal so nebenbei: dein download link funzt bei mir net, kommt immer meldung das die seite nicht existiert wenn ich draufklick! T_T
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht das er den Download nochmal neu  hochlädt , es steht doch da das er/sie nicht mehr RoM spielt und dazu alles gelöscht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Lesen sollte man schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinria (19. Juni 2009)

sternli schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das er den Download nochmal neu  hochlädt , es steht doch da das er/sie nicht mehr RoM spielt und dazu alles gelöscht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja... einige wollen vielleicht nicht wahr haben das man mit einem Spiel aufhört.

*Nochmal im klartext. Es wird hier keinen weiteren Support für diese UI geben!*


----------



## M_of_D (23. Juni 2009)

Für die , die das Addonpack gerne haben möchte hab ich es nochmal mit dem Einverständnis von Shinria hochgeladen. Fragen können hier weiterhin gestellt werden.


AddOn_pack    rapidshare.com


----------



## xXRoflmanXx (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habs mir gedwnloadet draufgemacht fands dann net so toll und dann am ende war mein chatfenster weg O.o HILLFFEEE kann mir jemand sagen wie des wieder kommt des chatfenster ?


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. August 2009)

Hmm hab es Installiert und hab die auch da die Addons, Bloß sie sind alle Durcheinander... Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (3. August 2009)

bei mir sind die auch alles durcheinander.

DIe 3SKil leiste sind oben etc


mfg Bilal


----------



## M_of_D (11. August 2009)

Wenn ihr zu eurem Problem ein Screenshot zeigen könntet, würde es die Fehlersuche vereinfachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ansonsten könnt ihr eigentlich alle Fenster/Balken verschieben wie ihr wollt.


----------



## headspin23 (11. August 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

wollt mir gerade das UI runterladen aber leider ist der link down.

Kann das jemand nochmal Uppen? Wär echt nett.


----------



## M_of_D (11. August 2009)

Schau mal ein paar Antworten weiter oben da findest du den neuen Link.


----------



## Bhastrhad (16. August 2009)

@M_of_D
Kann es sein dass bei deinem Link die persönlichen Einstellungen fehlen? (Die in "Eigene Dateien")


----------



## Mystasia (17. August 2009)

Wie kommst du darauf das die Persönlichen Einstellungen fehlen ??


______________________
Da ich schon seid dem Anfang mit dem Ui und den Addons arbeite würde ich mich eurer Probleme einfach weiterhin so gut ich es kann annehmen.
UI Support nicht über PN


----------



## Bhastrhad (20. August 2009)

Ich frage, weil ich sie nirgends finden kann.
Am Anfang des Threads wurde doch erklärt wo man die hinkopieren soll, nur kann ich die Ordner nirgends in deinem Link entdecken.

Edit:
Also der Teil hier


> Installation:
> 
> Zur Installation habe ich >> hier << einen sehr ausführlichen Guide grschrieben.
> (Extra: Der Runes of Magic Ordner in der Rar Datei muss in eure Eigenen Datein eingefügt werden und der Unterordner mit eurem Charnamen umbenannt werden)


----------



## Mystasia (24. August 2009)

Huhu Bhastrhad

Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du ?


----------



## Bhastrhad (24. August 2009)

Ich benutze Vista. 
Also ich weiss schon wo die Einstellungen gespeichert sind, nur dachte ich dieses Addon-Package wäre bereits fertig konfiguriert. 
Bin nämlich zu faul um alles selbst einzustellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls dein Interface so aussehen sollte wie das auf dem Screenshot auf Seite 1, nur her damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReShera (24. August 2009)

Hi - ich habe gerade versucht, mir das Addon aus dem ersten Post zu laden - leider wird die Seite nicht gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann mir das evtl. jemand schicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg ReShera


----------



## Mystasia (25. August 2009)

ReShera schrieb:


> Hi - ich habe gerade versucht, mir das Addon aus dem ersten Post zu laden - leider wird die Seite nicht gefunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




send mir deine Mailadresse per PN dann lasse ichs dir zukommen

Gruß
Mystasia


----------



## Rumborack (25. August 2009)

Huhu, mein erster Post hier
Werden die Addons auch nach dem Patch noch funzen, oder wird das wie bei anderen Spielen sein, das man warten muß bis updates raus kommen?
Denn ich wäre auch sehr an der schönen Addonsammlung interessiert
Danke im voraus und liebe Grüße,
Rumbo


----------



## Mystasia (26. August 2009)

So gerade ebend getestet die Addons funktionieren immer noch auch noch nach dem gestriegen Patch.
Und die Mail mit den Dateien ist an die betroffenen auch raus.




Gruß
Mystasia


----------



## ReShera (26. August 2009)

jo - danke ... ist auch angekommen - jetzt werde ich mal ein wenig damit kämpfen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinria (16. November 2009)

Schönen guten Abend, 

nach langer Abstinenz und vielen vielen Privaten Nachrichten hier, habe ich mich entschlossen mal wieder bei RoM reinzuschauen.

Ich denke das es so gegen Mittwoch / Donnerstag ein neues schickes UI von mir geben wird wenn ich denn genug Zeit finde nach der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Shinria


----------

